# Voles? Field mice?



## lafratts (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey guys.. hope I'm in the right section. The snow melted and I found lots of these tracks all over my lawn. I think they are mice or voles ? I think they are gone. Can anyone help me on how to bring my lawn back after this?!?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF! I moved this to General Discussion so both warm season and cool season members will see it and offer advice.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Those look like vole trails. What type of grass do you have? I would think that once the grass wakes up a bit more in Canada you'll be able to fertilize and some of that may just fill in.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

Yes those are voles under-the-snow tunnels. You list your grass type as "sod". If that is KBG, it will fill the tunnels in about a month.


----------



## lafratts (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey guys it is kbg... anything else I can do? Should I fill it in with some type of soil ?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

lafratts said:


> Hey guys it is kbg... anything else I can do? Should I fill it in with some type of soil ?


That will fill in with time. I wouldn't do anything special just yet. Have you applied a pre emergent yet?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 and add some nitrogen once it is out of dormancy


----------

